# MS Excel subtraktion



## to_be (26. Februar 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

kann mir einer vielleicht bei folgendem Problem weiterhelfen:

ich würde gern in Excel 2 Daten von einander subtrhieren und mir das Ergebnis als in Monaten anzeigen lassen; leider hab ich absolut keine Idee wie das gehen soll;
Kann mir jemand helfen?

mfg

to_be


----------



## Pardon_Me (26. Februar 2004)

Könntest du das noch näher erläutern?

Wie sind die zwei Felder formatiert? Was soll da rein? etc.


----------



## to_be (26. Februar 2004)

also du beiden vorangehenden felder aus denen die subtraktion durchgeführt werden soll sind als date formatiert.

hier ein beispiel wie ich es gern hätte:

in F2 steht 30.04.2001 und in G2 steht 31.03.2007 aus daraus möchte ich jetzt den unterschied der beiden Datenfelder in Monaten errechnen.
Also hier im Beispiel H2=72.


----------



## houserboy (26. Februar 2004)

Hallo,

hier ist die Formel, die Du noch auf die Felder anpassen musst.
Formatierung der Ergebniszelle als Zahl.

=MONAT(B6-A6)


Viele Grüße

kurze Antwort wäre nett


----------



## to_be (26. Februar 2004)

soweit ja schonmal danke; aber leider nur eine teillösung

jetzt errechnet er mit ja nur den unterschied zwischen den monaten; die jahreszahlen bleiben aber völlig unberücksichtigt; die tage auch;


----------



## houserboy (26. Februar 2004)

Hallo,

die hier sollte passen.

=(TAGE360(A4;B4))/30

Viele Grüße


----------



## to_be (27. Februar 2004)

Optimal;

vielen herzlichen Dank


----------

